# Destin - need someone with good numbers to run boat, will split fish



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a 29' cat with twin 115's and all the electronics, out of Destin. I need someone with good numbers to run the boat starting at snapper season, maybe beyond.

We would split the fish with you and if the fishing's good then we could talk about pay as well.

Clay - 862-5528/218-1254


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You might want to clarify. The reason I am sure you have had no responses is "Good numbers" are HARD to come by and EXPENSIVE. So someone with "Good numbers" captains your boat and your GPS stores all of his / her numbers then you say thanks allot bud, cya. You might want to think about pay up front for someone with "Good numbers" with the price of gas, time, and bait that this person would save you, it should be DAMN good pay. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can contact Captain Delyn on here. He is the master at his trade. He does however charge and won't let you use any of your electronics at all. But fish, lots of them and big ones too is his signature.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

You may find someone willing but, like stated above, someone with "good" #'s isn't likely going to be looking for a ride hoping to split fish and maybe get paid. Especially at the risk of you or someone on your boat jacking their #'s. 

I'm not meaning to sound cynical; I just don't want you to think you're being ignored if no one responds to your offer.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Tim said:


> I have a 29' cat with twin 115's and all the electronics, out of Destin. I need someone with good numbers to run the boat starting at snapper season, maybe beyond.
> 
> We would split the fish with you and if the fishing's good then we could talk about pay as well.
> 
> Clay - 862-5528/218-1254


Jeez. Just buy some numbers from strike lines and go fishing


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> You can contact Captain Delyn on here. He is the master at his trade. He does however charge and won't let you use any of your electronics at all. But fish, lots of them and big ones too is his signature.


When grouper are in season, Dylan is probably booked up way before now.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tim said:


> I have a 29' cat with twin 115's and all the electronics, out of Destin. I need someone with good numbers to run the boat starting at snapper season, maybe beyond.
> 
> We would split the fish with you and if the fishing's good then we could talk about pay as well.
> 
> Clay - 862-5528/218-1254


You don't need good numbers to find red snapper, you just need structure which is readily available for free on this site. Strike line charts also has a ton of free public numbers. Any barge or sunk vessel or legal dump site will have a 1000+ big snapper swimming around it.
For red snapper, all you need are public numbers. The gulf is over run with the elusive red snapper. They are easy to find.


----------

